
My Last Day at Microsoft - Brad Abrams - igorgue
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/brada/archive/2010/04/20/my-last-day-at-microsoft.aspx
======
igorgue
Brad is the guy who wrote the infamous "Framework Design Guidelines" a book
that even though it's about .NET helped me (and a lot of developers) to write
better APIs.

